# Vascular Charge Sheet



## ERIC_MPB (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Everyone - 

Will someone please help me and maybe send me a vascular charge sheet or post what codes you are using?

I just found out we are starting to do them tomorrow 

Thank you I appreciate it!

Eric


----------



## ERIC_MPB (Sep 2, 2009)

Nevermind I found one.

https://secure.wadleyhealth.com/Documents/152529.pdf


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 2, 2009)

ERIC_MPB said:


> Nevermind I found one.
> 
> https://secure.wadleyhealth.com/Documents/152529.pdf



SIR and Zhealth publishing have some great billing sheets.


----------

